# The Value of a Health Guarantee?



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

Hey there, this is something I've been wondering. Many responsible breeders have a health guarantee that protects against any hereditary and possibly(?) congenital problems.

However most of the breeders require you give the sick dog back and generally by the time the health issue is fond the owners are strongly attached to the animal.

There are very few breeders who allow you to keep the first dog and let you get a puppy from another litter. 

So do you think there is any real value in the health guarantee? It could be helpful in cases where the dog dies suddenly or if you are only interested in the dog as a breeders/training prospect and not a companion. Then again would you even want another dog from them if it is a hereditary disorder?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My breeder admitted to us that the Health Guarantee is to make the buying public feel better. it is something folks are told to look for. She told us that usually families are just as you stated, attached to the pup and really don't want to loose it. She said that if it ever came down to having a problem she really doesn't want the pup back. We told her that if a pup was unhealthy, we would keep the first pup, giving it the best life it could have. Later, if we ever wanted a second pup, then she could offer the replacement. She was good with this. Turns out our male is perfectly fine. DNA tests, hip and elbow tests, all good!

That being said, we talked to another family who had a pup from the same father as my male. Their pup died just a couple weeks after coming home with them. I believe it was a heart problem. They were upset and were determined to get their money back, not another pup! After talking to the breeder she offered a full refund but instead they chose a pup from the same litter as my she-pup. The gals are getting close to one and a half years old now and doing just fine.


----------

